# Song Name Game - Part 2



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

We are trying to keep threads to 1000 posts or less -
So starting a part 2 of this popular thread.
Hopefully this might help HT move a little better - at least for this thread....

Please continue

Here's a copy from the last two posts of the closed thread..

stormwalker 
Here Comes The Sun--George Harrison



Old Today, 04:50 PM
littlelad 
given to fly


Hard Sun - Eddie Vedder
__________________

Please keep it going - Angie


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Love a Rainy Night _ *Eddie* Rabbit


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Run *Rabbit* Run -The Hoosiers


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Run*ning on Empty--Jackson Brown


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Running* Gun - Marty Robbins


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Janie's Got a *Gun *- Aeromith


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

You *Got *To Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I've* Got* Time - Larry J McNeely


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I've Got *I.D. - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

She's *Got* Issues - The Offspring


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*She* Makes Me--Queen


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*She* Bop - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

True Colors--*Cyndi Lauper*


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

True-- by Concrete Blonde


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sad But *True* - Metallica


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*True *Blue - Madonna


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Blue* Monday - New Order


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Blue* Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson/Eva Cassidy


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Suite: Judy *Blue Eyes* - Crosby Stills & Nash


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Behind* Blue Eyes*- The Who


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*blue* suede shoes- elvis presley


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Little Red *Shoes* - Loretta Lynn


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

New *Shoes* -- Paolo Nutini


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

The Christmas *Shoes*- Alabama


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Christmas Time is Here--Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Time Is* On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

(Song for *My*) Sugar Spun Sister - The *Stone* Roses


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Sister*s of Mercy- Leonard Cohen


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Love (Can Make You Happy) - *Mercy*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Feel Like Making *Love* - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sunshine of Your* Love* - Cream


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sunshine* On My Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

walking on *sunshine* -katrina and the waves


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Good Day *Sunshine* - the Beatles


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*good* morning beautiful- brad paisley


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Early One *Morning*-Olde English Folk Song


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Boulevard of *Broken *Dreams-Green Day


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

In *Dreams* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Dream* Baby (How Long Must I *Dream*) - Roy Orbison


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Ever*long* - Foo Fighters


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Long* Time Gone-Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

So *Long* - Everlast


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Long* Time - Boston


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

A* Long* Nap Before Dying - Hyperion Blast


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Long* Time Gone - Dixie Chicks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Time*s Of Trouble - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

"Ain't wasting time no more", .....Allman Brothers


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

You Had* Time* - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*You* Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

How Beautiful *You* Are-- The Cure


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

It's A *Beautiful* Thing - Sister Hazel


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

You are so BEAUTIFUL to me.......Joe Cocker


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*you* and tequila -kenny chesney


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Tequila* Sunrise - the Eagles


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*tequila* makes her clothes fall off - joe nichols


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Off* He Goes - Pearl Jam


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Jam* Up Jelly Tight - Tommy Roe


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tommy*, Can You Hear Me? -- The Who


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*The* Ghost *Who* Walks - Karen Elson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Headful of *Ghost*s - Bush


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ghost*riders In The Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Blue SKIES...................Allman Brothers


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*blue *eyes crying in the rain -willie nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Behind *Blue Eyes* - the Who


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Ride Captain Ride - *Blue*s Image


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Pale *Blue* Eyes - Lou Reed


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Walk On The Wild Side--*Lou Reed*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Walk* the Dinosaur - Was (Not Was)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Just *Walk* On By - Leroy Van ****


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*walk* like an egyptian- the bangles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*An*other Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Thick as a BRICK.....Jethro Tull


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

...And The Mouse Police Never Sleeps...... *Jethro Tull*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*The* Sidewinder* Sleeps* Tonite - R.E.M.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*The* Lion *Sleeps Tonight* - the Tokens


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Tonight* She Comes - *The* Cars

(I have a question.. 
Shouldn't we be using the entire word, instead of just a 'small part' of a previous word, for a post???? 
Like with post #75)


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

radiofish said:


> *Tonight* She Comes - *The* Cars
> 
> (I have a question..
> Shouldn't we be using the entire word, instead of just a 'small part' of a previous word, for a post????
> Like with post #75)


I like the bits, but I'm kind of an anarchist!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Let's Go Riding in My* Car*- Woody Guthrie


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Li'l Red *Riding* Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Red* Rubber Ball - the Cyrkle


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

99 *Red* Balloons - nena


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

*99* Bottles of Beer - Unknown


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Time in a *Bottle*- Jim Croce


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Once *In A* Lifetime - The Talking Heads

(notice that I didn't break up the word 'Lifetime" for my answer - cause I'm old school..)


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

IN Christ Alone---Newsboys

I don't know how to bold the word "IN".


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Alone* Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan

To bold - highlight the word then click the "B" button on the message box's tool bar.


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

> pyrobear said:
> 
> 
> > *walk* like an egyptian- the bangles
> ...


Hemhem... actually I did quote an/the entire word! (just added some extra :nana

Bombtrack - Rage *Again*st The Machine :happy2:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

littlelad said:


> Hemhem... actually I did quote an/the entire word! (just added some extra :nana
> 
> Bombtrack - Rage *Again*st The Machine :happy2:


One thing I found out years ago - there are NO rules where this thread is concerned. The rules outlined in the original post don't apply at all. So....

In*aga*dadavida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

:smack I put this on the wrong page...sorry! Please ignore or remove.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Hummingbird - Jimmy *Page*


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Sweet *Bird*-Joni Mitchell


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Little *Bird* - The White Stripes


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*One* Clear Moment - *Little* Feat


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Jesus Was a Democrat--Ever*clear*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Jesus* Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

25 Or 6 To 4 - *Chicago*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Fall* To* Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Fall* On Me - R.E.M.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*fall* into me- brantley gilbert


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Just Like *Me*- Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

ME and Bobby McGee......Janis Joplin


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Call *Me*-- Blondie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

They *Call Me* The Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Summer *Breeze* - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

SUMMERTIME Blues.......Eddie Cochran.......showing my age with this one lol


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Far Behind - *Eddie* Vedder


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Behind* Blue Eyes - the Who


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

In Your* Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jokarva said:


> In Your* Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


Beautiful song 

Stuck *in* the middle with you....Whoever that was 

ETA Google says Stealers Wheel


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Stuck in* Here - Filter


I think the bigger offense is not posting the name of the song, but a popular line in the song and passing it off in the title. That and making an obvious error and not fixing it, like in post #94.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Wish You Were *Here* - Pink Floyd



bugstabber said:


> That and making an obvious error and not fixing it, like in post #94.


I was having fun with oops post #93. sorry.

Artist: Jimmy Page
Album: Outrider
Track: 6 - Hummingbird

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1026949/a/Outrider.htm


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Next To *You*, Sitting Next To Me - Shenandoah


Just for the record the following is the First post in the First song thread:

yOU TYPE A SONG NAME AND ARTIST AND SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO TAKE ONE WORD FROM THE PREVIOUS TITLE OR ARTIST AND USE IT IN ANOTHER TITLE. jUST BE SURE TO HIGHLIGHT THE WORD YOU USED.

EG.

Hair of the Dog-Nazareth

Black *DOG* -Led Zepplin


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Can I Sit *Next To You* Girl - AC/ DC


----------



## Kel T (Aug 19, 2011)

I Run To *You* - Lady Antebellum


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Run*ning Up That Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Running* On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*You*'ve Really Got a Hold on Me--Laura Nyro


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

The Times *You've* Come - *Jackson Browne*

(got the last two just to tidy things up)


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Times *Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

For The Good *Times* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Papa Was A *Good* Man - Charlie Rich


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

*papa* loves mama -garth brooks


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Love* Boat Captain - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I'm Your *Captain*/Closer to Home - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*I'm* Going *Home*--Richard O'Brien (Rocky Horror Picture Show)


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

[QUOTE 

I was having fun with oops post #93. sorry.

[/QUOTE]

Mama,* I'm* Coming *Home* - Ozzy Osbourne

(sorry, I was under the weather and it didn't occur to me that it was humor. Note to self: don't post when you're sick. best wishes)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Home* By The Sea - Genesis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sea* of Heartbreak - Don Gibson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Break* On Through (To The Other Side) - The Doors


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Other Side*-- David Gray


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Keep on the Sunny *Side* - the Carter Family


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

When *Sunny* Gets Blue--Marvin Fisher/Jack Segal


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Walk On the Wild Side ........Lou Reed


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if Kshobbit has me on ignore?
LOL


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

stormwalker said:


> Does anyone know if Kshobbit has me on ignore?
> LOL


:shrug:

We can get this together again though! :banana:

The *Sunny Side* Of The Street - The Pogues


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Stranded On Easy *Street* - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

The 59th STREET Bridge Song - Simon and Garfunkel 
I give up how do I highlight the word Street?????

Sorry Stormwalker your post got put in while I was trying to remember the song title for the previous post.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

littlelad said:


> :shrug:
> 
> We can get this together again though! :banana:
> 
> The *Sunny Side* Of The Street - The Pogues


Very Cool!
I have not heard their version!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Kshobbit said:


> Sorry Stormwalker your post got put in while I was trying to remember the song title for the previous post.


Well that's good! I finaly found someone as slow as me!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Bridge* Over Troubled Water--*Simon and Garfunkel*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Over* The Rainbow - Demensions


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It's *Over* - Filter


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Get *Over It* - The Eagles


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

OVER the Rainbow................Judy Garland. :nanner:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

OVER Under Sideways Down - the Yardbirds


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

It's All* Over* But the Crying


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*It's All Over* Now - The Rolling Stones


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Now* And Forever - Air Supply


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Drop Down, Holler *and* Stomp - Cash Box Kings


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Back *Down* South - *Kings* of Leon


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Down South* Blues - Muddy Waters


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Big Come *Down* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The* Old Man *Down The* Road - John Fogarty

(they have one heck of a long extension cord in the music video, for this song..)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*The *Long And Winding* Road* - The Beatles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Long* Time Gone - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

He Ain't Heavy, He's My *Brother* - *The* Housemartins


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ain't* She Sweet - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sweet* Little Sister - Bad Company


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Swing Low, *Sweet* Chariot--Wallis Willis


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sweet* Cream Ladies, Forward March - Box Tops


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Fox on the Run - the* Sweet*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Fox*(e)y Lady - (The) Jimi Hendrix (Experience)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lay *Lady* Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Lady* D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

LADY in Red.............Chris DeBurgh


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Lady* Madonna - The Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Madonna* Of *The* Wasps - Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

littlelad said:


> *Madonna* Of *The* Wasps - Robyn Hitchcock


Sorry to interrupt! I'm gonna go get that! I'd forgotten about it, and I love that song! Thanks, littlelad!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Like a Virgin -- *Madonna*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

stormwalker said:


> Sorry to interrupt! I'm gonna go get that! I'd forgotten about it, and I love that song! Thanks, littlelad!


There's someone else out there who digs Robyn Hitchcock! :clap:

Smells* Like* Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Fresh Garbage - *Spirit*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Spirit* in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sky* Pilot - The Animals


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*With* Or *With*out You - U2


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*With*in *You Without You*- the Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*You*, I - Rugbys


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I* Am Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I AM, I Said..................Neal Diamond


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*I* Me Mine - The Beatles


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Your Southern Can Is *Mine* - The White Stripes


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*White* Trash -* Southern* Culture on *the *Skids


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Southern* Cross - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Southern* Man - Neil *Young* and Crazy Horse


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Southern* Nights - Glen Campbell


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Night*swimming - R.E.M


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Here Comes the *Night* - Van Morrison


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here Comes The* Sun--George Harrison


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Here Comes* My Baby - Tremeloes


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*My Baby *Just Cares Fo Me--Walter Donaldson/Gus Kahn- Sung by Nina Simone


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

She Called *Me Baby *- Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Call* *Me* A Dog - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Me* And My Arrow - Nilsson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Me and *Bobby McGee - Kris Kristofferson sung by Janis Joplin


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Me and* My Shadow-- Dave Dwyer, Billy Rose


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Me*, Myself, *And* I - De La Soul


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Wanna Talk About* Me *- Toby Keith


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Such A Shame - *Talk Talk*


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Talk Talk* - the Music Machine


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Dog Days Are Over--Florence and *The* *Machine*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Happy Xmas (War Is* Over*) - John Lennon *&* Yoko Ono


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*War* Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*War* Machine - Di'Anno


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*War* (What Is It Good For?) - Edwin Starr


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

After School - Randy *Starr*


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*After* All-- Peter Cetera


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Apologies -Nirvana


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*All* The Young Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Underneath it *All* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Turn and Turn Again -* All *Thieves


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Sleep Now In The Fire - Rage *Again*st The Machine


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

FIRE and rain.....................James Taylor


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

teardrops on my guitar- *taylor* swift


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Tear*s *On My* Pillow - Little Anthony


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

There's a *Tear* in my Beer - Hank Williams


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Lonely TEARDROPS.......................Jackie Wilson


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper's* Lonely *Hearts Club Band--Lennon & McCartney


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lonely* Is The Night - Billy Squire


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Lonely* As You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank God and Greyhound - *Roy* Clark


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*God* Rest you Merry, Gentlemen - unknown


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*God* Don't Make Lonely Girls - the Wallflowers


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Fat Bottomed *Girls* - Queen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The Rockafeller Skank - *Fat*Boy Slim


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Christmas at KMart-- Root *Boy Slim*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Real* Slim* Shady - Eminem


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The Real* Me - *The* Who


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Catch *Me* I'm Falling - *Real* Life


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Falling* Down The Mountainside-- David Gray


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Can't Help *Falling* in Love - Bono


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Falling In Love* (Is So Hard On The Knees) - Aerosmith


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One Precious *Love* - Prairie Oyster


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Caravan Of *Love* - The Housemartins


----------



## sawman65 (Sep 8, 2011)

planet *Caravan* -Black Sabbath


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Blue on BLACK...............Kenny Wayne Shepard Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Black* Tambourine - Beck


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Green *Tambourine* - the Lemon Pipers


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Mr. *Tambourine* Man-- Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Man* I'll Never Be - Boston


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Like I've *Never* Been - Robert Plant


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Never* Said - Liz Phair


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mama *Said* - the Shirelles


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Tell *Mama* - Etta James


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

*Mama* - Phil Collins


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Streets Of *Phil*adelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Streets of *Bakersfield - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Mean *Streets* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mean*-- Pink


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The *Mean*ing Of Life - Monty Python


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Always Look on *The* Bright Side of* Life*--Eric Idle


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The* Time *of* My *Life* - David Cook


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

All* My** Life* - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*My Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Life* Got in the Way - Sister Hazel


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Song of* Life *- Leftfield


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

It's My *Life* - the Animals


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*It's My* Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Party* Lights - Claudine Clark


----------



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

*Party* on the Patio - ZZ Top


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

*On The* Turning Away--Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*On* A Plain - Nirvana


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Leaving *On A* Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Leaving* Here - Pearl Jam


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Leaving* Hope - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Leaving* Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Next Time I Say Goodbye I'm *Leaving* - Hank Williams


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey, That's No Way to *Say Goodbye* - Leonard Cohen


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Every Time You *Say Goodbye* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Every* Breath *You *Take - The Police


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Every* Day is Exactly the Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Every Day Is* like Sunday - Morrissey


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Pleasant Valley *Sunday* - The Monkees (my 12 yr old self is swooning...)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sunday* Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sunday* Will Never Be The Same - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sunday*, Bloody *Sunday* - U2


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sunday* Papers - Joe Jackson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Pretty *Paper* - Willie Nelson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Pretty* in Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pretty* Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

No *Woman*, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

oops messed up


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

L.A. *Woman* - The Doors


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I Am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I Am* The Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*I Am *I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*I* Can't Stay Mad At You - Skeeter Davis


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I Can't* Stop Loving *You* - Ray Charles


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*I* Will Follow *You* Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Follow You Follow* Me - Genesis


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Follow* the Yellow Brick Road - Judy Garland


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road* - Elton John


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Hello GOODBYE...................Beatles


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hello* Dolly - Louis Armstrong


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Say *Hello*, Wave Goodbye - Soft Cell


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hello* Heartache, *Goodbye* Love - Little Peggy March


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Bye Bye Love* - the Everly Brothers


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

In The Sweet *Bye* And *Bye* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sweet* Mary - Wadsworth Mansion


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sweet* Jane - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Jane* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Baby Take Me In Your Arms - *Jefferson*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Roll In My Sweet Baby's *Arms* - Lester Flatt, Earl Scruggs, and the Foggy Mountain Boys


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*In *the *Arms* of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Safe *In The Arms Of *Love - Michelle Wright


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Safe*ty Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Prettiest Girl At The *Dance* - Mama Sweet


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Let's *Dance* - David Bowie


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Dance* With The Guitar Man - Duane Eddy


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Soul *Man* - Sam & Dave

Nomad


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Any *Man* of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Man* In The Moon - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Man* in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Man In The* Box - Alice *In* Chains


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Halo of Flies - *Alice* Cooper


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Alice*'s Restaurant -Arlo Guthrie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

All The Young Girls Love *Alice* - Elton John


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Living Next Door To *Alice* - Smokie


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Living* in the Woods - Ted Nugent


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Norwegian *Wood* - The Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Songs From *The Wood* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*From* A Jack To A King - Ned Miller


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*King* Of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Middle *Of The Road* - *The* Pretenders


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Road* To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Nowhere* Man -- the Beatles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Right* Where* it Belongs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Longing To *Belong* - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Tonight You *Belong* To Me - Patience & Prudence


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Turn Out The Light And Love *Me Tonight* - Don Williams


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Are You Lonesome *Tonight* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*You* Belong To Me - Carly Simon


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I Want *You To* Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*I Want To* Hold Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Hold Your* Head Up - Argent


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Put Your *Head* On My Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

For *My* Broken Heart Lyrics - Reba Mcentire


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*For My* Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*For* Your *Love* - Yardbirds


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In *Your* Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm Looking For Blue *Eyes *- Jessie Colter


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Looking For* Love In All The Wrong Places - Johnny Lee


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*All* Right Now - Free


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*All* Together *Now* - The Farm


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Down On *The Farm* - Little Feat


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Down on the* Corner - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Down* At Lulu's - Ohio Express


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Big Come* Down* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Come* As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

COME and Go With Me..................DelVikings


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Too Bad For* Me *- Prairie Oyster


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Bad, Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

A Pair Of* Brown* Eyes - The Pogues


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Unhappy *Girl* - The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Behind Closed *Doors* - Charlie Rich


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Behind* My Camel - the Police


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Needle in the *Camel*'s Eye - Brian Eno


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Needle* And The Damage Done - Neil Young


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Needle And The* Spoon - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Tweeter *And The* Monkeyman- *The* Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lizzy *And The* Rainman - Tanya Tucker


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Cowboy Song - Thin *Lizzy*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Cannot Sit Sadly by Your Side - *Cowboy* Junkies


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Mama, Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be COWBOYS....Waylon and Willie


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I Don't Wanna *Grow Up* - Tom Waits


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*I Don't Wanna* Be A Loser - Lesley Gore


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Loser* - Beck


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Lonesome *Loser* - Little River Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Comin' In On A *Wing* And A Prayer - Ry Cooder


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Living *On A Prayer* - Bon Jovi


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*A Living Prayer* - Alison Krauss


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Land of the* Living* - Bush


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Land Of* Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

This* Land* Is Your* Land* - Woody Guthrie


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Alice's Restaurant - Arlo *Guthrie*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Scenes From An Italian *Restaurant* - Billy Joel


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Girl *From* Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Girl*s Just Wanna Have Fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Girls* Grow Up Faster Than Boys - Cookies


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Faster* Horses - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Wild *Horses* - Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Real *Wild* Child (*Wild* One) - Iggy Pop


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Hip *to be* Square - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Looking for a Place *to* Happen - *the* Tragically* Hip*


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

*Looking* for a new love - Jody Watley


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I'm* Looking For*ward to Joining You, Finally - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Looking* Back - Bob Seger And The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Don't *Look Back* In Anger - Oasis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It *Don't* Hurt Anymore - Prairie Oyster


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sanza said:


> It *Don't* Hurt Anymore - Prairie Oyster


*Hurt* - Johnny Cash or NIN, take your pick.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Cloud *Nine* - The Temptations


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Temptation *- New Order


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Temptation* Eyes - Guess Who


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

littlelad said:


> *Temptation *- New Order


Home town band


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Open My *Eyes* - Nazz


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Going *Home*~Ten Years After


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

oops...lol...thought "home town band" was a song.I need to pay better attention.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Right Between the *Eyes *- Garbage


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Lying* Eyes *- Eagles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd Be *Lying* - Greg Laswell


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Be* My Guest - Fats Domino


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> Home town band


From... Michigan??!! 
(You're from Salford/Manchester? :clap


*Be*ing Boiled - The Human League


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

More *Human* than *Human* - White Zombie


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Seven Nation Army - The *White* Stripes


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*White *Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Find Your Way Back - *Jefferson* Starship


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Back* In My Baby's Arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Brothers *In Arms* - Dire Straits


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

littlelad said:


> From... Michigan??!!
> (You're from Salford/Manchester? :clap
> 
> 
> *Be*ing Boiled - The Human League


 I'm from Salford


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

With *Arms* Out Stretched - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Open *Arms* - Air Supply


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

In the *Arms* of Sleep - the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Crazy *Arms* - Ray Price


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I Got Lost In His *Arms* - Bernadette Peters


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Arms* Aloft - Pearl Jam


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

With *Arms* Wide Open - Creed


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Roll In My Sweet Baby's *Arms* - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*My Sweet* Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sweet* City Woman - Stampeders


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*City* Of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Fool For The *City* - Foghat

(I always liked the album cover, of the guy fishing in the open manhole/ sewer)


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Hot In *The City* - Billy Idol


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Summer *In The City* - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*In The City* - Joe Walsh


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*The* Girl From New York *City* - the Beach Boys


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Fairytale Of *New York* - *The* Pogues & Kirsty MacColl


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Fairytale* - Liz Anderson


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Get The Fever - Bill *Anderson*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Get* Right - Pearl Jam


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

All *Right* Now - Bad Company


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Right* Place Wrong Time - Dr. John


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another somebody done somebody *wrong* song - B. J. Thomas


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

She Blinded Me With Science - *Thomas* Dolby


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*She* Belongs To *Me* - Ricky Nelson


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Right Where It *Belongs* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Back *Where* You *Belong* - .38 Special


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Back* In Babys' Arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In* Between Days - The Cure


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The Space *Between* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Just *Between *You And Me - Charley Pride


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I Want *You* To Love *Me* Like My Dog - Tim Nichols


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Me* and *You* and a *Dog* Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Love My* Dog* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Walking *My Cat* Named *Dog* - Norma Tanega


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Walking* the *Dog* - Rufus Thomas


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Walkin*g after Midnight - Pasty Cline


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Midnight* Invitation - Terry Sumsion


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *Night* - Pearl Jam


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I Want It *All* - Queen


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*It*'s* All* Over Now, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*It's All* In The Game - Tommy Edwards


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Game *Of Love - Dan Seals


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The Power *Of Love* - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Love* Will Find a Way - Pablo Cruise


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Find* My *Way* Back to My Heart - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Thumbing *My Way* - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Walk This *Way* - Aersosmith


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The *Way *Out is Through - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking* Out* My Backdoor - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Backdoor* Love Affair - ZZ Top


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Love* Eyes - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Think I'm in *Love* - Beck


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I *Love* How You *Love *Me - Bobby Vinton


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Love* Will Show Us *How* - Christine McVie


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Love Will* Tear *Us* Apart - Joy Division 
(@Tiempo: :grin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I *Love* You - People


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The* People* that we *Love* - Bush


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*People* Are *People* - Depeche Mode


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyday *People* - Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*People* Got To Be Free - Rascals


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*People* Get Ready - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The Beautiful *People* - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

All *The *Lonely* People* - The Beatles


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*People* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Short *People* - Randy Newman


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Have a Little Faith in *People* - The Lodger


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Shiny Happy *People* - R.E.M.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*People* Have the Power - Patti Smith


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*People* Lie All *the* Time - Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Slippery *People* - Talking Heads


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Y.M.C.A. - Village *People*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Purple *People* Eater - Shep Wooley


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*People * Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Strange* Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Magic* Carpet Ride --- Steppenwolf


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Do You Believe in *Magic* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I *Believe* *in* *You* -- Bob Dlyan


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Believe* Me - Royal Teens


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The *Believe*rs - How to Destroy Angels


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Daydream *Beliver* - Monkees


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Now I'm A* Believer* - The Monkeys


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Shock the *Monkey* --- Peter Gabriel


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Shake Me Like A *Monkey* - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for *Me* and my *Monkey* - the Beatles


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Me* and Bobby McGee ---- Janis Joplin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Electra Mad*e Me *Blind - Everclear


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Blinded *by the Light -- Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Got A Tiger *By The* Tail - Buck Owens


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Eye of *The Tiger*- Survivor


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Tiger* Roach - Frank Zappa


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tiger *Man --Elvis Presley


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Man * Of The Hour - Pearl Jam


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My Dark *Hour* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Dark *Star - Beck


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Freakazoid -- Midnight *Star*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Highway* Star *- Deep Purple


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Purple* Rain -- Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Kentucky *Rain* - Elvis Presley


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire and *Rain* -- James Taylor


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Standing Outside The *Fire* - Garth Brooks


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We Didn't Start *the Fire --- *Billy Joel


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Chariots of *Fire* - Vangelis


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Lake *Of Fire* - Nirvana (well, the Meat Puppets actually...)


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Swing Low, Sweet *Chariot* -- Wallace Willis (first performed by the Jubilee Singers)


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

DYngbld said:


> Swing Low, Sweet *Chariot* -- Wallace Willis (first performed by the Jubilee Singers)


3 minutes too late


Light My *Fire* - the Doors


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

You *Light *up *My *Life -- Debbie Boone


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*You* Are *My* World - The Communards


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Weight Of *The World* - Neil Young


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*The Weight* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Little Brown Haired Girls - *Frank*ie Rose and *the* Outs


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*The Rose* -- Bette Midler


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Rose* Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Where The Wild *Rose*s Grow - Nick Cave


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Wild* Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Whiskey for my Men, Beer for my *Horses* - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Come On Back To *Beer* - The Oxfords


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One *Beer* --- John Lee Hooker (George Thorogood did a nice cover of it in the 80's-might have been late 70's I don't remember )


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*One* - Three Dog Night


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*One*, two, *three* - Al Stewart


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*One* Summer Night - Danleers


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh What a *Night* -- Four Seasons


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

We Only Come Out at *Night *- the Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

The *Night* Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Who Was in My Room Last *Night* - Butthole Surfers


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Who* are You - The Who


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*You Are* My Sunshine - Hank Williams


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Ain't No *Sunshine* - Bill Withers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*No* Line On The Horizon - U2


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I Got A *Line On* You - Spirit


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Shine *On* - The House Of Love


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Shine On* You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Diamonds* on the Soles of Her Shoes -- Paul Simon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Blue Suede *Shoes* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Goody Two *Shoes* - Adam Ant


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Old Brown *Shoe* ---- The Beatles


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking Back To See - Jim Ed *Brown*


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Long Walk *Back To* San Antone - Junior *Brown*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Going *Back To* Brooklyn - Collin Quinn


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Ain't Ever *Going Back* Again - Kenny Chesney


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Ever*long - Foo Fighters


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Kung *FOO Fighting -- Foo Fighters*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Fighting* in a Sack - The Shins


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

The *Fighting *Side of me -- Merle Haggard


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*Fighting* - Yellowcard


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Street *Fighting* Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Street* Corner Talkin' - Savoy Brown


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Taking it to the *Street *--- Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Lonely *Street* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I Don't Want To Be *Lonely* No More - Rob Thomas


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Lonely* as You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Only The *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lonely* People - Styx


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*People* Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Love Is *Strange* - Buddy Holly


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Love Is* Strong - The Rolling Stones


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

She Bangs *The* Drums - *The Stone* Roses


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Bang* A Gong (Get It On) - T. Rex


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Bang Bang* (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Cher


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Send *Me Down *To Tucson - Mel Tillis


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't Let *Me Down* -- The Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Down* By *The* River - Neil Young


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Down* To *The River* To Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Don't Bring Me *Down* - the Animals


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We Fall *Dawn* -- Kutless


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

When I *Fall* - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Fall* Down - Boomtown Rats


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Heading For A *Fall* - Vaya Con Dios


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Heading* Back to New York City - Joan Armatrading


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Boy from *New York Cit*y* -- *Manhattan Transfer


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

First We Take *Manhattan* - Leonard Cohen & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Hallelujah - *Leonard Cohen*


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Ballad of Bilbo Bagins - *Leonard* Nimoy


sorry I have to post the video. I saw this awhile back. ouch painfull
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC73PHdQX04"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC73PHdQX04 [/ame]


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Ballad Of* Bonnie And Clyde - Georgie Fame


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Fame *-- Irene Cara


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Fame* - David Bowie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Fame* And Fortune - Bad Company


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Bad *Things - L7


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Things* People Say - Lady Antebellum


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Shapes of *Things* - the Yardbirds


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

You Can't Judge a Book by the Cover -- *The Yardbirds*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Just *Can't* Get Enough - Depeche Mode


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Just* A Little - Beau Brummels


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Give *A Little* Bit - Supertramp


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Give* me Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Three *Little Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Kryptonite - *Three* Doors Down


bugstabber - the music video for 'Three Little Pigs' by Green Jelly - is one of my all time favorites!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0[/ame]


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Down*town - Petula Clark


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Up*town* Girl -- Billy Joel


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Who's That *Girl*? - Eurythmics


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Who's That* Lady - the Isley Brothers


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Who* By Fire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Who* Made *Who* - AC/ DC


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Who* Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Pictures Of Matchstick *Men* - Status Quo


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Who Can it Be Now? - *Men *at Work



radiofish said:


> bugstabber - the music video for 'Three Little Pigs' by Green Jelly - is one of my all time favorites!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0



Thanks, I haven't seen that before!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*It* Must *Be* Love - Don Williams


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*It Must* Have Been The Mistletoe - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Must Have Been* Love - Pat McGee Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Me And Bobby *McGee* - Janis Joplin


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Me and *Julio Down by the Schoolyard -- Paul Simon


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Me And* You And A Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Do *You* Believe* Me* Now - Vern Gosdin


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Hold On To What You *Believe* - Mumford & Sons


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Do *You Believe *in Magic -- The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm a *Believe*r - *The* Monkees


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I'm a *Loser - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*I* A*m* Mine - Pearl Jam


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*I'm* my Own Grandpa -- Ray Stevens


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*My Own* Worst Enemy - Lit


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sex is Not the *Enemy* - Garbage


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Not* For You - Pearl Jam


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Why Should I Cry *For You*? - Sting


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*I* Will Die *For You* - Prince


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

If Not *For You* - George Harrison


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*For* *You*r eyes only - Duran Duran


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Ache *For You* - Ben Lee


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*You* Are My Sunshine - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope *You* Love Me Like *You* Say *You* Do - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why Don't *You Love Me * (*Like You* Used To *Do*) - *The* Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I *Love You* - Barney


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*You* Know That *I Love You* - Santana


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Who Do *You Love* - George Thorogood And The Deleware Destroyers


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Who* Put *The* Bomp (In *The* Bomp, Bomp, Bomp) - Barry Mann


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Pinball Wizard - *The Who*


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

WE'RE OFF TO SEE THE *WIZARD*-- Judy Garland


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't Want The World *To See* Me - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*See Me* Feel Me - the Who


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Can You *See Me* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Can* You See* - Reverend H Chronicles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't Take My Eyes Off *You* - Frankie Valli


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In *You*r *Eyes*- Peter Gabriel


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

These *Eyes* - the Guess Who


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*These* Days - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*These* Dreams - Heart


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Dreams* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Dreams* Of The Everyday Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Only in* Dreams* - Weezer


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Your Wildest *Dreams* - The Moody Blues


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet* Dreams *- Roy Orbison


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sweet Dreams* (Are Made Of This) - Eurythmics


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

These Boots *Are Made* for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Gonna Shine Up My *Boots* - Corb Lund


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shine* a Little Love - ELO


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Crazy *Little* Thing Called *Love* - Queen


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Have a* Little *Faith in People - the Lodger


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

With *A* *Little* Help from My Friends - *The* Beatles


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Angel *From* Montgomery - John Prine/Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Angel* Of The Morning - Skeeter Davis


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

When The* Morning* Comes - Hoyt Axton


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Morning* Will *Come* - Spirit



(off of the '12 Dreams Of Dr. Sardonicus' - album/ CD/ cassette)


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The *Morning* After - Maureen McGovern


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Good *Morning* Good *Morning* - the Beatles


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

*Morning* Has *Broken* - Cat Stevens


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Cat*s In The Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

*In the* Mood - Glen MILLER


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*In The* Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

*Evening Train~Van Morrison*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Stop That *Train* - Bob Marley


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The *Train* Kept A Rollin' - the Yardbirds


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rollin,Rollin,Rollin*~Dimitri Tiomkin and Ned Washington

(theme from "Rawhide")


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Rollin*' *And* Tumblin' - Cream


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tumblin' Tumblin*g Weeds -- Marty Robins


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Wildwood *Weed *- Jim Stafford


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The *Wildwood *Flower - The Carter Family


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

We Are *Family* - Pointer Sisters


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*We Are* the World - Michael Jackson and Lionel Richie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*We* Didn't Start *The* Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*We* Belong - Pat Benatar


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

You *Belong* To Me - Carly Simon


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Cry *Me* A River - Diana Krall


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cry Cry Cry* - Johnny Cash


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Cry* Like A Baby - The Box Tops


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Heart Shaped *Box* - Nirvana


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

In The Shape of a *Heart* - Jackson Browne


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Heart *and Soul --- Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Heart *of Glass - Blondie


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Of* The Girl - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Owner *Of* A Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The* Lonely* Bull - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Bridle On A *Bull* - Chris Knight


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Bull* In *A* China Shop - The Barenaked Ladies


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*China *Grove -- The Doobie Brothers


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Flowers on the Wall -* the* Statler *Brothers*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Dead *Flowers* - Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

My Heart is a *Flower *- King Missile


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Piece of *My Heart* - Janis Joplin (Big Bother and the Holding Company)


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*My *Violent *Heart* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Add It Up - *Violent* Femmes


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Shake *It Up* - The Cars


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Drive -- *The Cars*


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Shut Up And *Drive *- Chely Wright


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Shut* The Door - Fugazi


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Let My Love Open *The Door* - Pete Townsend


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Open* Up *The* Red Box - Simply Red


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Red* Mosquito - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

White Hot - *Red* Rider


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*White *Lightning -- George Jones


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pearl* Of The Quarter - Steely Dan


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

kkbinco said:


> *Pearl* Of The Quarter - Steely Dan


How does this link to White Lighting??

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Squat That *Rabbit* - Taj Mahal

****


kkbinco said:


> *Pearl* Of The Quarter - Steely Dan
> 
> 
> SteveD(TX) said:
> ...


Ack! The link was to a Pearl Jam tune at the end of the previous page. Thought I had got to the end of the thread; guess not. Oops.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Rabbit* Fighter - T. Rex


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Street *Fight*ing Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Main *Street* - Bob Seger And *The * Silver Bullet Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Lonely *Street* - Kansas


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Dancing in the *Street* --Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Dancing In The *Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Dancing* With Tears in My Eyes - Ultravox


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Angry *Eyes* - Loggins and Messina


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Open My *Eyes* - the Nazz


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Doctor *My Eyes* - Jackson Browne


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

In Your *Eyes* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*In Your* Honor - Foo Fighters


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In* My Tree - Pearl Jam


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*In* A Gadda Da Vida* --* Iron Butterfly


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Livin' La *Vida* Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Livin'* For the City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Livin'* On A Prayer - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

My *Prayer* - The Platters


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Say A Little *Prayer* - Dionne Warwick


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Like *a* *Prayer* -- Madonna


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Smells *Like* Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

That *Smell* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*That* Stranger Used To Be My Girl - Trade Martin


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

White Like *That* - Filter


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

You've Lost *That* Loving Feeling- Righteous Brothers


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't Do Me Like *That* - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Don't* Worry About *Me* - Marty Robbins


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*About* A Girl - Nirvana


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My Best Friends *Girl*friend -- The Cars


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Diamonds Are the Girl's *Best Friend* - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Lucy in the Sky with *Diamonds* - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Spirit *In The Sky* - Doctor And The Medics


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Nature's Way - *Spirit*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Thumbing My *Way* - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Finding *My Way* - Rush


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Rush* On Love - Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One Precious *Love *- Prairie Oyster


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Tattooed *Love* Boys - The Pretenders


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*Boys* in the Trees -Carly Simon


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Boys* Of Fall - Kenny Chesney


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The *Boys Of* Summer - Don Henley


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*The Boys* Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Back in *Black-- AC/DC


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Back *To The Country - Neil Young


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm Gonna Be A *Country* Girl Again - Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Out in the *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Going Up *The Country* - Canned Heat


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Country *Girl (Shake it For Me) - Luke Bryan


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Shake*, Rattle And Roll - Big Joe Turner


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Shake* The Disease - Depeche Mode


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Shake* Your Booty - K.C. and the Sunshine Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Shake* Some Action - David Lowery


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Got *Some* - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Getcha *Some* - Toby Keith


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Some* Beach -- Blake Shelton


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I Get Around - The *Beach *Boys


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Rock *Around* the Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Rock*in' In The Free World - Neil Young (but I mean the Pearl Jam version, of course...:whistlin


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Like A *Rock*- Bob Seger


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Loves Me *Like A Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Will You Remember* Me* - Jann Arden


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Love *Me* Tender - Elvis


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Think I'm in* Love* - Beck


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*I'm* Not *In Love* -10cc


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It Must Be *Love* - Don Williams


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Love* Is a Many-Splendored Thing - The Four Aces


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Looking in the Eyes of *Love* - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Suite: Judy Blue *Eyes* - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Devil With the *Blue* Dress -- Grateful Dead


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

It's Ok - *Dead* Moon


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Bad *Moon* Rising -Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Mississippi Squirrel *Revival - *Ray Stevens


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Put a Lid on It - *Squirrel* Nut Zippers


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Lady (*Put* The Light On Me) - Brownsville Station


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Lady* D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

We Owned The Night -* Lady *Antebellum
(They just played here in Edmonton tonight! )


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Loveliest *Night* Of *The* Year - Lawrence Welk


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Tonight's *The Night* - Rod Stewart


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Night*swimming - R.E.M.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Sister Christian -- *Night* Ranger


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Eyes of the *Ranger* - Tink Wilder
(took me a while to figure out which scrip to turn on to get bold type)


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

You can Close Your* Eyes* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*You Can* Leave Your Hat On - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I *Can *See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Who *Can *it be *Now* -- Men at Work


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Who* By Fire - Leonard Cohen


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Fire* On The Mountain - Grateful Dead


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Go Rest High on that *Mountain* - Vince Gill and Alison Krauss


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Mississippi Queen - *Mountain*


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Black *Mountain *Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Jim Dandy - *Black* Oak Arkansas


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Black* Tambourine - Beck


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Black *Magic Woman -- Santana


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Beat My Head Against The Wall - *Black* Flag


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Born Of A Broken Man - Rage *Against* the Machine


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Tiny *Broken* Heart - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Only A *Broken Heart* - Tom Petty *And* The *Heart* Breakers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

My Next *Broken Heart *- Brooks & Dunn


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Walking on * Broken* Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Walking On* The Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Her Arms Embraced The *Sun* - Purple Overdose


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Here Comes the *Sun* - the Beatles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Children of the *Sun* - Billy Thorpe


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Music *of the *Night - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Music* Non Stop - Kraftwerk


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Elevator* Music* - Beck


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet *Music* Man - Kenny Rogers


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Sweet* Georgia Brown - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ballroom Blitz - *Sweet*


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Sweet* Mary - Wadsworth Mansion


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Crazy *Mary* - Pearl Jam


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Crazy *--Patsy Cline


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Crazy* Arms - Ray Price


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

These *Arms* Of Mine - Otis Redding


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*These* Eyes - the Guess Who


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Eyes* Of A New York Woman - B. J. Thomas


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*New York* Minute - Don Henley


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

One More *Minute* - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*One More* Time - April Wine


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*One More *Day With You - Diamond Rio


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Four Little *Diamond*s - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Ocean Of *Diamonds* - Willie Nelson


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Diamonds* on the Soles *of* Her Shoes - Paul Simon


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Hot August Night -- Neil *Diamond*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Some Like It *Hot* - The Power Station


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Dani California - Red *Hot* Chili Peppers


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*California *Dreamin' - The Mamas And The Papas


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Beatles *And The* Stones - House Of Love


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Jumpin' Jack Flash -- The Rolling *Stones*


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The Joint is *Jumpin'* - Fats Waller


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Rip This *Joint* - *The* Rolling Stones


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The* Cover of* the* *Rolling Stone* - Dr Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*The* Best* Of* My Love - The Eagles


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My *Best* Friend's Girl Friend -- The Cars


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

jessie's *girl* -- rick springfield


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty *Springfield*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Man Of* The Hour - Pearl Jam


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Man* On *The* Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Blue *Moon --* The Marcels


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Rock Weird (Weird Rock) - Goon *Moon*


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Old Devil *Moon* _ Frank Sinatra


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Concentration *Moon* - *Frank* Zappa


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The Boy With A *Moon* And Star On His Head - Cat Stevens


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*The Boy* in the Bubble - Paul Simon


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

She's In Love With *The Boy* - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Boy* Trouble - Bananarama


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

The *Trouble* With Girls - Scotty McCreery


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Trouble With* Ghosts - Phantom Payn


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Bridge Over *Trouble*d Water - Johnny Cash


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Seven *Bridge*s Road -- The Eagles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*The* Long And Winding *Road* - *The* Beatles


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a *Long* Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) - AC/DC


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*It's a* Beautiful Day - Sister Hazel


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*It's a Beautiful* Morning - the Rascals


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Song For Whoever - *The Beautiful* South


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Life's A Long *Song* - Jethro Tull


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Sad *Song*s and Waltzes - Willie Nelson (and Cake)


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*And* The Band Played *Waltz*ing Matilda - The Pogues


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Waltz* Me To Heaven - Waylon Jennings


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Heaven*s on Fire -- Kiss


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Wear Your Love Like *Heaven* - Donovan


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Love Like* We Do - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My Blue *Heaven* - Harry Connic Jr


Dang...


*Love *me do --- Beatles


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Love* Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

When You *Love* Somebody - Fruit Bats


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

(Hey Won't You Play) Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - B. J. Thomas


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Another* Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Another *one Bites the Dust -- Queen


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Dancing *Queen* - Abba


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Hammer to Fall - *Queen*


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Sledge *Hammer* -- Peter Gabriel


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

If I Had A *Hammer* (The *Hammer* Song) - *Peter*, Paul & Mary


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*I Had A* Dream - *Paul* Revere *And* *The* Raiders


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*I Had * Too Much to *Dream* Last Night - the Electric Prunes


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Only in *Dream*s - Weezer


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Dreams* Of The Everyday Housewife - Glen Campbell


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Everyday* Is Like Sunday - Morrissey


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Everyday is *Exactly the Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Every Day* - Buddy Holly


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

The *Holly* And The Ivy - Cecil Sharp


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Poison *Ivy* - The Coasters


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Yogi - *Ivy* Three


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Three* Days - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Knock *Three *Times - Tony Orlando


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Knock*in' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking Out My Back *Door* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Who let the Dogs *Out *-- Baha Men


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Who* Are You - *The Who*


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Who *Can it Be Now -- Men at Work


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Why *Can*'t I *Be* You - The Cure


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*I Can't *Quit *You* Baby - Led Zeppelin


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*I Can't* Dance - Genesis


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Everybody *Dance* Now -- C & C Music Factory


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Now* And Forever - Air Supply


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Forever and* Ever, Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Forever* Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Young* Blood - Bad Company


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine *Young* Cannibals


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Does That Make* Me Crazy* - Cee lo Green (I may have butchered his name...)


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Shine on You *Crazy* Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Crazy* Mary - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Proud *Mary* - C.C.R.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Proud* to be an okie from muskogee -- Merle Haggard


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ain't Too *Proud To* Beg - The Temptations


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

It *Ain't* Me Babe - Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Got You *Babe* - UB40 & Chrissie Hynde


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*I got you Babe* -- Sony and Cher


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

You're the Only World I Know -*Sonny* James


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Weight Of *The World* - Neil Young


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Weight *- The Band


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Do They Know It's Christmas -* Band* Aid


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Band* On The Run - Wings


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*The* Best of What's Around - Dave Matthew's* Band*


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*Best Of* You - Foo Fighters


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

A Girl Like *You* - The Smithereens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Girl *On The Billboard - Del Reeves


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Punk Rock* Girl *- the Dead Milkmen


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Sheena Is A *Punk Rock*er - Ramones


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Punk Rocker* Princess - Avril Lavigne


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

(Keep On) *Rock*in' In The Free World - (Neil Young &) Pearl Jam


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Free*bird -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The *Free* United States - Stuart Davis


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Peaches - Presidents Of *The United States*

If one hasn't seen it, do a search on you tube for the music video for this song!!


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Born In *The US*A - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Born *To Run - Emmylou Harris


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Born* Stoked - Wet Illustrated


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Born* In East L.A. - Cheech And Chong


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Star Of The *East* - Judy Garland


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Evening* Star* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Shining *Star* - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Shooting *Star* - Bad Company


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Alone In This Together - *Star* Anna


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Highway* Star* - Deep Purple


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Blue *Star* - Felicia Sanders


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Dark* Star* - Grateful Dead


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Pale Green *Star*s - Everclear


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Green* Green Grass Of Home - Bobby Bare


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Running *Bare* - Jim Nesbitt


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Running* on Empty -- Jackson Browne


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*Running* Out of You - Keep Shelly in Athens


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Running* Bear - Sonny James


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*Running* With The Pack - Bad Company


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*With* Or *With*out You - U2


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

My Engine is* With You* - Bush


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

One More Day *With You *- Diamond Rio


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

No *One *Like *You* - The Scorpions


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm *One* of *You* - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*You *Shook Me All Night Long -- AC/DC


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*You Shook Me* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*You* Spin *Me* Round (Like A Record) - Dead Or Alive


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I Want *You* To Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

All *I Want* Is *You* - U2


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

*All I Want* - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*I *Do Not *Want* This - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Jesus *Do*es*n't* *Want* Me For A Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*Jesus* Take The Wheel -- Carrie Underwood


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Driving *Wheel* - Foghat


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Behind The *Wheel* - Depeche Mode


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Spinning *Wheel* - Blood, Sweat, And Tears


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - *Tears* For Fears


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You're *The* Only *World* I Know - Sonny James


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

*You're the* One That I Want -- John Travolta and Olivia Newton John


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*One *Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

I Won't *Back* Down - Tom Petty


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking *Back *To See - Jim Ed Brown


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

Don't *Look Back* In Anger - Oasis


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

*Back In* The USA - Chuck Berry


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*Back in the US*SR - the Beatles


----------



## littlelad (Oct 7, 2003)

*In The *Dutch Mountains - *The* Nits


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

*In the *Backseat - Arcade Fire


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

*In The* City - Joe Walsh


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Hot Child *in the City* - Nicki Gilder


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

*In the* Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

since the s/w works better at 1000 posts or below, I've split the last 121 posts off to start "Song Name Game - Part 3"


----------

